# How far can a homer go?



## Pigeonrandomnes (Jun 22, 2010)

hiya! i don't know much about pigeons yet and i had a question: how far can a homer go with out getting lost?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most races stick to 500 and 600 miles, but there have been birds that traveled nearly 1,000 miles before.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

There have been homing pigeons return from 2500 miles or more.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> There have been homing pigeons return from 2500 miles or more.


2500 milies or more? thats saying flying from the far east new york to the far west california and thats about 2500 miles not counting all the routing it will do in between now thats some awsome flying. Cant comprehend how a 1 pound pigeon do that.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

chayi said:


> 2500 milies or more? thats saying flying from the far east new york to the far west california and thats about 2500 miles not counting all the routing it will do in between now thats some awsome flying. Cant comprehend how a 1 pound pigeon do that.


A pigeon can fly from NY to San Diego! They have homing instinct.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

They were given the gift to return home, simply amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

but not all are capable of such a feat so it doesnt mean every homer can travel that far and make it home, many get lost between here and there, only the best bred birds are capable of such distances beyond the 300 mile mark


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

yep i know someone that sold a bird to a guy in NY and it got out and flew back to california


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what Trentons were bred for. They used to race across the country. Sure, it may take them a month or so, but they make it home.
That's not to say that any racers nowadays have that ability anymore, but they might. We just won't know because I think the 1,000 mile race in the Tulsa area is/will be the longest we have anymore. Any farther, to me, wouldn't be very nice to the birds.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Some of the flyers in the Dallas-Fort Worth area is going to ship some birds NORTH for a 850 mile "TOSS".
Someone is going to take them and give them to a Flyer and bring some birds back to release for them.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeonrandomnes said:


> hiya! i don't know much about pigeons yet and i had a question: how far can a homer go with out getting lost?


 This can be an easy or a difficult question to answer. In the hands of an experienced fancier who knows what they are doing, they ship their pigeons to various races up to about 600 miles. And years ago, longer races of a 1000 miles or so, were held. As another post states, there have been situations where Homing pigeons were recorded returning from thousands of miles.

Now, having said all that. For a number of reasons, new fanciers may have a problem even getting the birds to return home from the 100 race station. We have members in our combine, that for "mysterious" reasons...they can't seem to get their pigeons to return from races, and in some cases, even short training tosses.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Our longest race is 870 miles


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> There have been homing pigeons return from 2500 miles or more.


I had read in some pigeon site that one homing pigeon had travelled 7 days or something to reach its home from another country, don't recollect it was between which two countries but the distance I think was close to 2500 miles there too


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Well San Diego to New York is 2700 miles, to Maine is even farther. Anyone can develop a super-distance breed by sending birds by mail across the country. Of course I expect some birds will get lost.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I often wonder what would happen to my breeders from Belgium (I am in Ohio) got out on me. Would they try to cross the ocean and die, or would they not try?

I guess if they are good ones, they would try.

Warren. What do you think would be the outcome of your Ludo breeders escaping? They would go into someones loft and eventually returned to you?


----------

